# clubs in London



## Becs (25 Aug 2010)

Hi guys
I'm thinking about joining a cycling club in London - does anyone have any recommendations?

I'm hoping to find one that is friendly, perhaps with 2 tiers of club runs as I'm not too speedy up hills at the moment! Roughly what sort of level should I be at before approching a "proper" cycling club without embarrassing myself? I've been out with the CTC a few times but I can't always find time for whole day rides and I'd like to find a slightly younger crowd if possible (no offence intended!). I can currently comfortably do about 45 miles at about 14-15mph in rolling hills (herts) or a bit faster/further on the flat. I'd be hoping to eventually do some sportives/time trials when I am fit enough!

Thanks


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Aug 2010)

Becs said:


> Hi guys
> I'm thinking about joining a cycling club in London - does anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> I'm hoping to find one that is friendly, perhaps with 2 tiers of club runs as I'm not too speedy up hills at the moment! Roughly what sort of level should I be at before approching a "proper" cycling club without embarrassing myself? *I've been out with the CTC a few times but I can't always find time for whole day rides and I'd like to find a slightly younger crowd if possible* (no offence intended!). I can currently comfortably do about 45 miles at about 14-15mph in rolling hills (herts) or a bit faster/further on the flat. I'd be hoping to eventually do some sportives/time trials when I am fit enough!
> ...


None taken. Harrumph!


----------



## Becs (25 Aug 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> None taken. Harrumph!




Maybe the ctc ride I went on was an exception! One lady bought a bag of horse manure en route and carried it back to London (very slowly) on her hybrid! Not quite what I was after!


----------



## PK99 (25 Aug 2010)

Becs said:


> Hi guys
> I'm thinking about joining a cycling club in London - does anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> I'm hoping to find one that is friendly, perhaps with 2 tiers of club runs as I'm not too speedy up hills at the moment! Roughly what sort of level should I be at before approching a "proper" cycling club without embarrassing myself? I've been out with the CTC a few times but I can't always find time for whole day rides and I'd like to find a slightly younger crowd if possible (no offence intended!). I can currently comfortably do about 45 miles at about 14-15mph in rolling hills (herts) or a bit faster/further on the flat. I'd be hoping to eventually do some sportives/time trials when I am fit enough!
> ...



Whereabouts in london? and how young are you looking for.....?


----------



## Becs (25 Aug 2010)

PK99 said:


> Whereabouts in london? and how young are you looking for.....?



I live in Hampstead so somewhere near there I guess, although I don't mind a bit of travelling. I'm not particularly age-ist but a smattering of late 20s early 30s types would be nice! (moved to london recently, don't know that many people etc etc!).


----------



## gbs (25 Aug 2010)

Becs said:


> I live in Hampstead so somewhere near there I guess, although I don't mind a bit of travelling. I'm not particularly age-ist but a smattering of late 20s early 30s types would be nice! (moved to london recently, don't know that many people etc etc!).



You will find that central London CTC organises 3, sometimes 4 different grades of ride on Sunday, usually departing from KX or Marylebone stations and hence convenient to BP; however yr age group is a little under-represented - last time I guess that 5 of 20 or so were under 35.

Living in Fulham I am oriented to Richmond Park and the Surrey Hills. London Dynamos operate in this area and they do have young membership both m/f and I know at least one from Islington who thinks it is worth the trek. I do not know the North London clubs but I believe that the Gregarios are quite sparky.


----------



## Rassendyll (25 Aug 2010)

gbs said:


> You will find that central London CTC organises 3, sometimes 4 different grades of ride on Sunday, usually departing from KX or Marylebone stations and hence convenient to BP; however yr age group is a little under-represented - last time I guess that 5 of 20 or so were under 35.
> 
> Living in Fulham I am oriented to Richmond Park and the Surrey Hills. London Dynamos operate in this area and they do have young membership both m/f and I know at least one from Islington who thinks it is worth the trek. I do not know the North London clubs but I believe that the Gregarios are quite sparky.



I don't know North very well but what about Willesden CC. I know they are big in audax but I always had the impression they had several different sections and interests and quite a few members. Probably a good staging post between CTC and something like London Dynamo.


----------



## Becs (26 Aug 2010)

Rassendyll said:


> I don't know North very well but what about Willesden CC. I know they are big in audax but I always had the impression they had several different sections and interests and quite a few members. Probably a good staging post between CTC and something like London Dynamo.



I was leaning towards Willesden, the Dynamos seem a little too hardcore for me (from the ones I've met at least!). Anyone know anything about London Phoenix?


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Aug 2010)

Kingston wheelers looked a friendly bunch when I was scoping out their site and forum a while back but not exactly convenient for your neck of the woods!


----------



## Becs (26 Aug 2010)

Sittingduck said:


> Kingston wheelers looked a friendly bunch when I was scoping out their site and forum a while back but not exactly convenient for your neck of the woods!



Not exactly, but Willesden start their club runs in Denham which isn't even in London! Decisions, decisions. First things first I need to get to Richmond Park and improve my fitness! Don't want to look like an impostor!


----------



## Dirk Zodiac (29 Aug 2010)

Dulwich Paragon is a big well organized and friendly club,loads of mixed ability rides at weekends including sportive training.
45min ride from N London to Crystal Palace where most rides start with a good gender and age mix,check out the website.


----------

